# Opal Fork Rake



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what the rake on the fork is for the new Opal? I've checked but can't find it.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

If someone doesn't know, send them an e-mail at [email protected]. They're pretty good about answering any questions you have. They were very helpful when I was spec'ing my Orca.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

It's the same as the Orca and Onix.


----------



## blizzardrider (Feb 25, 2005)

The Dude said:


> It's the same as the Orca and Onix.


do you know what that is?


----------



## 1OldFart (Mar 10, 2006)

The offset of the Zeus forks on the Orbea's is 43mm. That's similar to most racing bikes of this caliber. My two cents........


----------

